# A great party idea for crashers



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

My friend and I who hosts the party we go to every year were talking about the 2-6 weenies who show up every year without a costume 

"what are you?"
"i'm me"
"your dressed as a total douch?"

We decided that anyone who doesn't show up with a valid costume get's "costumed" in whatever she has laying around..including:

toilet paper rolls
duct tape
plastic wrap
newspaper
make-up

If they don't like it...there's the door.

Any other ideas are welcome, she has plenty 'o props but she doesn't want people walking out with them duct taped to thier heads.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Yup, thats what I do - A binbag with head and arm holes pushed through, sellotaped snug around them so that they can't pull it off as easily. I had a whole family last year! 

It is nice and warm though, considering doing it to myself this year!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, I like the idea of a garbage bag, you could use a white one then draw on them with permanent marker!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Wen have a box of parts. Every dou...guest that shows up without a costume is required to be blindfolded and pull three items out of the box and wear the pieces all night. It took 9 years before we had the first dou...umm...guest show up without a costume. It turns out he wanted to see what was in the box, after so many years of threats from us. He looked very interesting in a huge diaper, cat ears headband and a feather boa! Mwwaaaa haaaa haaaaaa.

Eric
________
herbalaire vaporizer


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Another great idea, I'm sure I have some old kids costumes from back before I went nutz with thiers. Someone is going to end up wearing a SpongeBob costume...tights and all.


----------



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

We started doing that a few years ago - and one person actually showed up without a costume just because she though it would be more fun to see what we dressed her in. 

We're nice about it though - normally I have extra "themed" props that those souls get. Last year for our "Academy of the Undead Awards" party, I had extra hats, tux fronts, tiaras and boas. This year for our Pirate party, extra eye patches, bandanas and tattoos...


----------



## nevermorelenore (Oct 4, 2008)

When we had klarger parties no one ever came without a costume because they were warned in the invite!

I let everyone know that I'd gone to the Salvation Army and bought boatloads of used undies. That would be their costume. If they didn't wear that, then the birthday suit would have to do.

I don't know if I would have actually enforced it (and never had to) probably because my friends had just enough doubt that I wouldn't go through with it!

Sharon.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tust ordered*










Along with a white garbage bag...though it would make a great ghost costume for people who decided to show up to a "costume required" party without a costume. This year we made it come dressed or we will dress you! I read on here about someone using white garbage bags and I found these masks. Thought it would make for quite an embarrassing costume and one that really sticks out in the crowd.....and cheap!

Oh, the masks, Oriental Trading 24 pieces for $3.29 plus shipping...


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

you should get a completely embarassing costume that they have to wear. like... a pile of dog crap. or make them carry a heavy pumpkin around all night they can be a pumpkin patch worker.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I use the paper toilet seat covers, write phrases on them with a marker like:
Porcelain Queen, The John, The Loo, You butt here..etc. and make the un-costumed guest wear it around their neck all night. Fewer and fewer people come un-costumed anymore.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

This was not my idea, but someone else posted that they stated right in their invite that if you did not show up in costume you would then be forced to become a furry woodland animal. They had bunny ears and the bunny noses and tails that they would make them wear.

I though this was a great idea.


----------



## Waterpixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Costumes are always a must at our party, we haven't had anyone show up without one yet. I ordered the Borat costume this year and told everyone invited that if they show up without a costume not to worry, they can always wear it!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just going to walk up to him or her, and say _"Let's put a smile on that face!" _and sounding very serious. 

Taking a tube of red make-up, and painting a nice BIG smile on their face. LOL!!


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

For the last couple of years we have had "Costume in a bag". Basically I put together some silly costumes, (i.e. toilet paper to create a mummy, pirate costume with hat eye patch and sword, Hawaiian stuff including a lai and skirt). We put them in dark garbage bags so you can't see through and whoever doesn't show up with a costume chooses one, could be a good costume or a crappy/funny one. Good fun had by all!

-megs


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I can hold it, honest, I swear!*

When I was in the military I went to a halloween party dressed all in green. I intended to be "green with envy" ... it was all I could come up with in the 20 minutes from the time I found out about the party to the time we left the barracks. Well, when we got to the party I tried my_ green with envy _ploy on the hostess...to no avail. Instead I was made to wear a Depends adult diaper on the outside of my clothing for the remainder of the night. I am such a loser.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I use toilet seat covers and write things on them like:

The porcelain queen 
The John
Your face here
The crapper

You get the idea...I put them over their head and they wear them like a bib all night.


----------

